# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие >  Вылетает 1с.  Сеанс отсутствует или удален

## Staronnik

Добрый день подскажите в чем ошибка. так значит windows server 2012. 1c Ак кредит 2.0 платформа 8.3.11.3133
Слк сервер 3.0.15.7488
Так изначально была платформа 8.3.9.1850 и все нормально работала. (База находится на серваке клиенты работали через веб интерфейс). но после того как обновил платформу сначала перестали подтягиваться ключи решил проблему с помощью обновление слк. и тут о чуда все запахало. но счастье длилось не долго пользователи начали жаловаться на периодический вылет 1с ошибка 
19.07.2018 13:44:28
HTTP: Not found
Ошибка при выполнении запроса GET к ресурсу /e1cib/about**:
по причине:
Сеанс отсутствует или удален
ID=20610db5-fe4c-4d2b-951a-9b29f570941c, File=src\ClusterDistribImpl.cpp(1287) подскажите что делать куда копать. пробовал новые платформы все без толку. скидывал на старую шло ок.

----------


## AleX-gRey

Пиратка?

----------


## Staronnik

Она самая

----------


## AleX-gRey

сочувствую... https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post504360

----------


## AleX-gRey

8.3.10

----------


## AndyPanda

Скорее всего идет запланированный перезапуск веб сервера(иис или апатча).Настройте его перезапуск на заведомо нерабочее время 1 раз в сутки, и несколько сеансов для пользователей, чтобы они все не лезли в один сеанс, мне это помогло (1С БП 8.3 Сервер 2003 ИИС)

----------


## Сергеевич

Ребята подскажите где взять бп 3.0

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Ребята подскажите где взять бп 3.0


вот здесь: https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....B%D0%9A%D0%98!

----------

Сергеевич (29.07.2018)

----------


## TrinitronOTV

виноват, был дубль

----------


## Сергеевич

е качается от туда пишет файл не найден или удален... ну или другое, может я ЧаЙник..)

----------


## Staronnik

вылеты происходят с разной периодичностью, и если один пользователь вылетел то далеко не всегда вылетают и другие. тоесть вылеты попеременные. плюс перекинул базу на скулы и опля она тоже вылетает.(((....... единственное что норм пашет это файловая система. но база грузит очень "быстро"  чтобы ей была возможность пользоваться((.. а RDP не все хотят пользоваться.

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> е качается от туда пишет файл не найден или удален... ну или другое, может я ЧаЙник..)


Последние релизы БП3.0 проверил, всё нормально грузится

----------


## Сергеевич

> Последние релизы БП3.0 проверил, всё нормально грузится


А там тоже регистрация нужна ... куда по ссылке переходищь?

----------


## Сергеевич

А какая платформа для этой конфигурации оптимальна будет, и где ее качнуть, не сочтите за наглость..)!?

----------


## AndyPanda

Кто-то советует в таких случаях ставить апач, у меня и на иис все взлетело - перезапуск службы раз в день ночью, количество конвеерой иис - больше одного, примерно один на три-пять пользователей, ну и чтобы оперативы хватало под все процессы иис.Единственный появившийся минус - более долгий первый вход(утром) клиентов, поскольку служба ночью только стартанула, и кэши чистые, зато днем в течение работы никаких глюков.

----------


## Margofs

Ломать надо rbc_icp

----------


## metallicswar

А можно подробнее про "количество конвеерой иис", что это и как это настроить?

----------


## avm3110

А что стоит в настройках кластера? может кластер рубит сессии или по установке времени, либо по памяти, либо считает сеанс "плохим".

----------


## Staronnik

Всем спасибо, ошибка решена.. к сожалению даже не помню как решил.. была запарка..

----------

